# Need kayak instructors in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I need some kayak instructors to do lessons for people in inflatable kayaks. Email me if your interested. [email protected]

Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2010)

You can contact me at [email protected]. I have been teaching sea and whitewater kayaking for 10 years. I currently teach for Metro State in Denver, before that at Alpine Sports. 

Walt
303.305.9380


----------

